# Is a hot tub hard to maintain?



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

If any of you guys have hot tubs, can you tell me if they're really worth the hassle of maintaining? How much work is involved in keeping them up and keeping them CLEAN? We're going to re-do our porch and add some heated space, and I was wondering if we got the hot tub, should it be outside or inside? I think outside; DH thinks inside. I'm getting arthritic in my old age (44), and a hot tub sure is tempting...


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I thought the same thing. with arthritis in the joints, the warm water would be soothing. Did not count on the increased water bill, the well water put too much sediment in it, the increased electric bill, keep it heated continually, and the pump cleaner as well, all the horrible chemicals, I hated them, so just would drain the tub often and use only good water. Finally, decided to just shut it down and eat my losses. I also had a porch built onto the house to put it on...call me Dumb and Dumber. I would not have one. Get a nice bathtub with all the frills, you will be way ahead.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I have one it helps with my back. First I layed down 4x8 sheets of the thickest dense pink foam.Put tub on. Insulated under the wood/plastic sideing arround the side with fiberglass insulation. Built a Privacy fence arround (helps with the wind). I tried all kinds of chemicals to keep it clean-constant trouble. I now add 1 glug of bleach once a week. My water is crystal clear and have no problems with my skin like before. Perfect now for 2 years. I empty it twice a year. Have bought 1 new filter. It runs me $30 per mo. for the electric.


----------



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

We have well water, so no water bill to worry about. We do have a _little_ bit of sediment in our water, because every now and then I have to clean out the screen trap for the washing machine supply line. I take a hot bath every night now (just because it makes me feel better--I take a shower in the AM.), so I wonder if my electric bill would go up that much more if I replaced the hot *baths* with a hot *tub*.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I was thinking about an outdoors hot tub....a wood-fired one. The only drawback I can imagine is all the extra firewood I would have to cut to keep the water from freezing during the winter. Does anyone know how many firewoods cords per year are necessary to maintain an outdoor hot tub?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hot tubs are very easy to maintain. Make sure you get a cover and keep it covered when not in use so nothing gets into it. Other than that it takes about 10 minutes a week of upkeep (testing water balance and adding chemicals) and I drained mine once every 3 months, used a long handled brush on it before I drained it, then used a garden hose to spray it out once the water drained, then refilled it -- total time spent working on it about 15 minutes -- took an additional 20-25 minutes to fill. but you don't have to stand there watching it, just turn the hose on and check it every so often. Mine was electric and added about $10 to $15 a month, but we used it every day for a minimum of 30 minutes, it was my wifes and mine relaxing time together each nite. I kept the temp at about 85 then turned it up to 101 about 30 minutes before we used it. Mine had a filter setting so I had it set to filter each day for 30 minutes so total running time including filter and warm up time and usage time was 90 - 120 minutes.
I HIGHLY recommend it, especially is you have back problems or arthritis or simply like letting your old bones soak, or if you like quite, relaxing, alone time with your spouse/signifacant other.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

We've had a hot tub for years, and like mnn2501 said, they are really easy to maintain as long as you keep it covered. I have back problems and the hot tub is a God send to me. We don't use many chemicals in ours and fill it up with well water. I guess if your well water had a lot of minerals in it it may have an adverse affect on the tub though.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Have a friend with a hot tub that's used year round. It's in an enclosed greenhouse type addition. it's a biggish one. She uses a cover on it all the time it's not in use, the thing is insulated like crazy. Stays warm. No problem from the well water. (I suspect that depends on where you live and your aquifer) Yes, the electric goes up. Is it worth it? It is for her.

If your main purpose is to sit and soak with the jets on you (and that's PERFECT to help sore muscles, and does help my back problems and my bad shoulder), may I suggest putting a jacuzzi type tub in your bathroom? They're maybe $300 to 500 for a regular size. You can get a 2 person size for hmm....$1,000? Pretty easy to install. You just need a GFI outlet JUST for the tub (motor uses a lot of power) and a very level place to install it. We love ours. It's used just like a regular tub. Just when you want the jets on, you push a button.

If you use bubblebath with a jacuzzi tub, you do have to clean it out (run another tub on non bubble bath water) with a cleaner...but it's certainly worth the trouble  I love having bubbles!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Nette said:


> If any of you guys have hot tubs, can you tell me if they're really worth the hassle of maintaining? How much work is involved in keeping them up and keeping them CLEAN? We're going to re-do our porch and add some heated space, and I was wondering if we got the hot tub, should it be outside or inside? I think outside; DH thinks inside. I'm getting arthritic in my old age (44), and a hot tub sure is tempting...


I would never be without a hot tub again! As a matter of fact I just crawled out of ours a few minutes ago. Maintenance is rather simple, a change of water every couple months and a tablespoon of the chems every week keeps them going great. Cleaning is easily done on water change day. Just wipe everything down good prior to draining, rinse it after its drained out, change the filter and yer all set for another couple months. OUTSIDE is an absolute must to properly enjoy your hot tub. I set ours up along side our deck so we just walk out across the deck, hop in. Watching the stars overhead while kicked back soaking up that heat is a grand thing indeed. (Catching snowflakes on yer tongue is just as fun in a hot tub as it was as a lil kid.) I prefer a short glass of Makers Mark for those evening excursions, while my Yvonne prefers a glass of her fav wine. I like to keep the temp at 104 or 105 when its cold weather, (anything below 32), a bit cooler in the spring and fall, down around 99, and in the summer I set it to 96. Its a true blessing in life for us older folks. I can think of very few things that cost so little and give so much pleasure.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

For those mentioning Jacuzzi bath tubs, I have had both and there is no comparason, get a hot tub.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Cabin Fever said:


> I was thinking about an outdoors hot tub....a wood-fired one. The only drawback I can imagine is all the extra firewood I would have to cut to keep the water from freezing during the winter. Does anyone know how many firewoods cords per year are necessary to maintain an outdoor hot tub?


It would take a fair amount to keep it hot full time, but if you had a hot water furnace set up you could use that to keep it from freezing and just fire the tub itself when you were ready to use it.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

We will never be without a hot tub! It's so easy to maintain, and ours didn't really raise our electric bill very much; $5.00 a month, or so it appears. We have it very insulated, and we keep the cover on it all the time when it's not in use. Our hot tub has an "economy" setting too. It's also easy and fast to keep the chemicals adjusted correctly. There are several different types of systems you can use, such as chlorine, bromine, ozone, silver, etc.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I wish we had the cash to buy a hot tub. We have wanted one for years. 

Then again, I am afraid that if we ever bought one, we would never leave it!!!

Clove


----------



## cfabe (Feb 27, 2005)

We just got one this summer. Found a good deal on a used one but I think being older it is not very well insulated. Our electric has gone through the roof. In the summer it was about $30/mo but in the winter it's more like $100. I'm considering disconnecting it until I can get a better cover for it and/or hook it up to the outside wood boiler for heat. I will say it is very nice to be able to get in and relax with my wife in the evenings. I would not trade it for an inside whirlpool tub. I love it being outdoors. 

On chemicals there are a few different options you can do, but if you want it to be completely safe you need to use either a chlorine or bromine system. Some of the other systems don't effectively sanitize the water, though they may keep it looking "fresh." I don't like the smell of chlorine so I went with a bromine system, using granular bromine to start when filling with new water, then using bromine tablets in a floating dispenser to maintain the levels. The tablets last a week or two. I don't find that I need to really clean it except when changing the water or if I mess up on the chemicals and the water gets bad. We fill it with well water and have to use a clarifier to get the iron out of the water or else it leaves a ring around the tub. I shock it once every couple weeks with a non-chlorine shock (sodium monopersulfate I think).


----------



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

OK, y'all have convinced me. We need to get the hot tub for the new porch addition. Sounds like we need to put it on the exposed part of the porch, rather than under the covered part in order to enjoy the star-gazing thing. 

Also, y'all are making the upkeep sound easy. I'm weird--I *like* the smell and feel of chlorine, so that won't bother me at all.


----------



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

I thought of another question. How large should it be? I'm thinking small--just big enough for two people is fine with me. DH thinks it would be fun to use the hot tub when we have friends over. (And quit thinking what I think you're thinking!) Those of you that have one--do you actually use it for social occasions??? I just don't see me doing that...


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Nette said:


> I thought of another question. How large should it be? I'm thinking small--just big enough for two people is fine with me. DH thinks it would be fun to use the hot tub when we have friends over. (And quit thinking what I think you're thinking!) Those of you that have one--do you actually use it for social occasions??? I just don't see me doing that...


There is nothing wrong with using your hot tub with friends. Just keep a fair supply of swimmies on hand for guests. Our hot tub is open to our friends anytime just like our home or the swimmin hole down at the creek. Ours is built to accomodate 5 people, its about 6 ft square and is plenty of room for most occasions.


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

We just got a new Hot Tub for Christmas, this one is a 4 person tub. It is great. Before that we had a BIG one about an 8 person tub. We always had friends over and used it all the time. When we lived in CA we had a high one also and always had people over!! LOL It was great fun.

We have an ozonator in this tub so it only takes a very small amount of clorine to sanitize it. Or you can use a bit of beach. Small amount couple of tablespoons. The rest is taken care of by the ozonator. So far so good.
We use it every night, well we did until DH dislocated his arm and has his cast on, he cant get in and out with the cast!! LOL

We love it. Well worth the cost. Of course we have well water and it came with a special prefilter that takes care of any sediment, so we had no problems with that.

Alice


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

We have a hot tub and I seriously wonder if I could make it thru a winter without one. I have well over 18 fractures of various ages in my body and really need it to soothe those old bones, also have fibromyalgia and it helps tons there too. We have ours in the basement as we have a newer home, but used to have one outside. I like it inside better, no mosquitoes! plus, my DH will not go out in the winter to get in and out of it so downstairs works best for us. We have a good cover and the fact that it is inside saves a lot on heating costs. He checks it once a week and once you get things where you want it is pretty easy to keep them that way.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

We had one at our old house, and (I posted about this weirdness before) it sort of followed us to the new one.  The people that bought our house let it freeze and bust, so they gave it to our old next door neighbor to fix, but then they sold the house and moved away, and our old neighbor gave it to us. So we have it back. It's currently sitting up by the barn covered with a tarp and eventually DH will take it apart and fix it. Soon, I hope, because I sure miss it on days when I'm feeling achy! 

We had ours outdoors, but we didn't use it as much as we thought we would. I just was never motivated to go out in the cold, get in hot water, then freeze my butt off running back into the house clutching a robe and dripping! I mean, it was real nice when we were IN there, but all that relaxation just flew away as soon as I stepped out!

We plan to put it on the glass-enclosed back porch. Of course, we're not completely sure what we're going to do with the back porch now, maybe do some remodeling this spring...dunno.

Anyway, to answer the question, NO, it was not that hard, compared to how much we enjoyed it.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Nette said:


> I'm weird--I *like* the smell and feel of chlorine, so that won't bother me at all.


 Actually, you and me both, it also kills bacteria. I personally wouldn't use anything else.

Ours is big enough for 6 people, but only my wife and I use it, if I were getting another it would probably be smaller.
Ours is enclosed and with curtains you can't see us from the outside -- but anything else said would be TMI


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

We have a 2 person HT and are very happy with it. When we added on we built a special heavily reinforced concrete deck (no cover) specifically for the HT. Good cover at least 4" thick and very tight fitting keeps the electric bill in pretty good shape as long as I keep it on economy mode and temp at around 101Âº. Do a dump and clean about every three months and add about a Â½ cup of 40% hydrogen peroxide every Friday. Seems to work pretty good and sure helps my back. 
After I took an early retirement from the fire department, partially due to back problems, I found a very good chiropractor who taught me how to recognize when I had a back problem coming on. His recommendation was 3 Aleve, a double Jack Daniels, 20 minutes in a hot tub and about 10 hrs sleep. Must be working as I haven't had to see him for about 5 years now.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

My test was not how large, but how deep. I made sure i could get my neck covered sitting normal.


----------



## CarlieHedges (Oct 8, 2008)

It's really quite lovely to hot tub outdoors when it's snowing. Just remember to dunk your head under the water every once in a while to thaw out your brain.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I think the use of Bromine is preferred over the use of Chlorine because of the higher temps of the water. I have one, once you get it set up, maintaining is easy. And it is an oasis and a mind relaxer, for sure.


----------



## cfabe (Feb 27, 2005)

One word of advice on the smaller tubs: If you are persons of, ahem, larger displacement, you will have trouble with maintaining a proper water level. If you fill it up to the suggested line, when you get in it will overflow, and then when you get out the highest jets may be in the air because the water drops. Having a larger tub makes this problem less severe. Wife and I stayed in a cabin with a small hot tub and we had to refill it after every use because of the overflowing. We have a 7 foot tub at home and don't have the problem unless we get 4 or more large people in it.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Nette said:


> If any of you guys have hot tubs, can you tell me if they're really worth the hassle of maintaining? How much work is involved in keeping them up and keeping them CLEAN? We're going to re-do our porch and add some heated space, and I was wondering if we got the hot tub, should it be outside or inside? I think outside; DH thinks inside. I'm getting arthritic in my old age (44), and a hot tub sure is tempting...


Had one. Maintainence? Depends how how clean and pristine you want it. Children in it? Might need more. The expense is in the heating of the hot tub. Only real way to judge is to run one and watch your energy bill skyrocket! But, on the other hand if you have athrites, or other medical conditions that a warm soak helps, or you are loaded with$$$ then a hot tub might be worth it. 
We have an over sized tub in this house. Lot cheaper to keep than a hot tub. 
JMO TIFWIW


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

I just gave a top of the line Jacuzzi, 6 person, to my step son in Indiana. It was a wonderful tub. Beautiful, pearl inside with light and extra jets. An awesome tub. We really enjoyed sitting in it, but could hardly move after using it. We both have back problems that are coupled with inflammation. The hot water and massaging made the inflammation worse. I hated to see it go, I love a nice warm soak on a cold night, but the adverse affects coupled with the short season we have down here for use, made it impractical for us. The step-son and his family, on the other hand, have enjoyed it on their snow covered deck this winter!

ETA: upkeep was simple, chlorine. Cost of running the heater was so minimal that I did not notice a change in the bill at all. We kept it covered and turned down to about 90 while not in use.


----------



## JodieS (May 30, 2017)

Hoping this thread isn't too old to start up again.
We aren't exactly homesteaders but we are considering a hot tub for our cabin in the woods. We have a couple of questions that I think would be relevant for anyone outside of the city.
Is there any concern about the chemicals with ground water (or a nearby lake in our case)?
Also, any tips on mouse proofing? I know mice LOVE the insulation around hot tubs. Heck, I'd move in there if I were a mouse.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

This is a timely subject for me. I have a nasty case of Rheumatoid Arthritis along with progressing Osteo Arthritis. Most days I can hardly move....and it is not getting any better.

On another forum I frequent many people have hot tubs and strongly recommend one for me. I've been over this with them many times - I just can't see myself stepping outside onto our deck when it is zero degrees outside - and even moreso is the fact of getting out when wet.

I see mentioned earlier in this thread that someone put theirs in the basement. I have a full unfinished basement with concrete floor that would be perfect. But I was told that you can't have a hot tub indoors due to the amount of humidity it creates.

Also putting one on my deck would entail a large amount of structural work to hold the weight.

I can't take a tub soak because I can't get in or out of it. I would kill or die to be able to soak in a hot tub. I think it would do wonders for me.


----------



## michael2522 (Jan 3, 2017)

JodieS said:


> Hoping this thread isn't too old to start up again.
> We aren't exactly homesteaders but we are considering a hot tub for our cabin in the woods. We have a couple of questions that I think would be relevant for anyone outside of the city.
> Is there any concern about the chemicals with ground water (or a nearby lake in our case)?
> Also, any tips on mouse proofing? I know mice LOVE the insulation around hot tubs. Heck, I'd move in there if I were a mouse.


I built a small one-person ofuro out of used t&g cedar, basically a wooden box. It sits in our shower room and fill it from the spout below the shower head. The house uses a tankless water heater we run on propane, which I think is the most efficient cost-wise. It is deep enough to soak up to my neck and short enough that I have to bend my knees up. There is no "waterproofing", the wood expands and seals up by itself, and releases the natural oils from the wood which is supposed to be very curative. It is small enough that we can easily pick it and move it out onto the patio for an outdoor soak. For my use, Jacuzzis are too large, expensive and too much maintenance. The little ofuro is elegant and simple.


----------



## michael2522 (Jan 3, 2017)

I should add ,,,dont introduce soap into the ofuro. Traditionally, you wash before entering the ofuro


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

----well heres the thought about a hot-tub I had in mind (if I ever get property) an outdoor woodfired hottub --then just drain it every few soaks --into the garden (after the water cooled of coarse
----my other thought to help heat it was a home-made solar water heater outta black piping ----that way I could wam it up all day as im working --with just some simple recurculating piping
----I was also considering an indoors model if the place was near neighbors and just pipe the hot water into the bath , but I really like the idea of making the used water being ble to head into the garden ---maybe using the same pump & a creatively located spicket ?
---- another idea is to use a solar water pump---that way whenever the suns able to warm the water --it will be pumped through the black pipes to stay warm free of charge ---then throw a log on the fire b4 hoping in the water for extra heat (on demand)


----------



## Country (Feb 14, 2006)

In The Woods said:


> This is a timely subject for me. I have a nasty case of Rheumatoid Arthritis along with progressing Osteo Arthritis. Most days I can hardly move....and it is not getting any better.
> 
> On another forum I frequent many people have hot tubs and strongly recommend one for me. I've been over this with them many times - I just can't see myself stepping outside onto our deck when it is zero degrees outside - and even moreso is the fact of getting out when wet.
> 
> ...


You sound like a prime candidate for a hot tub. I had always wanted one. I have a muscle disorder that causes a lot of spasms. I was finally able to get a four person inflatable spa by Coleman. It came from Walmart and we got it on clearance after season. Thank the Lord for layaway. It has worked wonders for me. No special plumbing is required. You fill it with the garden hose and the water is heated as it circulated through the motor. Plugs into 110 and is easy to maintain. We put ours on the front porch and hung curtains around it for privacy. I don't know if I have ever enjoyed anything more. Especially on cold winter nights. Getting out wet is no problem as the tub heats your body up and you stay warm as you move from the tub back into the house.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I have no experience but my Aunt and Uncle had one on their enclosed back porch after they retired. They kept it covered, and I don't think my Uncle complained about it being too much work to keep clean - I think the only complaint they had was sometimes there enclosed back porch would be "damp" due to moisture. As far as I know, they used it often.

Recently there were two different couples at our church that were both selling their hot tubs. 

The one couple - the wife was in an accident and had back problems - so they got a hot tub. I don't think they used it that often - as with all new things - they used it all the time at first, but then life got busy - and they didn't use it much so decided to sell it.

The other couple had one - I don't think it was due to any medical issues - but then the husband got ALS - and is pretty much unable to do much anymore. I'm sure it just became too much work for the wife to care for in addition to her husband - so they sold theirs too.

I've thought about possibly getting one. Living on a property with free natural gas - heating it wouldn't be any cost at all. However, being on a co-op for electric - our electric is high enough now. We do have well water too - so don't know how that would work out.

If you are looking at buying one - I would really suggest to look around for a used one. I think they can be had for a decent price - and then you could decide if they are worth it or not.


----------

